# The many names of PB members



## Michael

Though my posts aren't abundant I've been around the PB for the better part of 4 years now. Many steady users have changed their names from time to time and I was just wondering if we could have a running list of previous "identities"? This would actually be quite helpful when searching archived posts because occasionally the content of a post will address a username that has since been changed.

Who would like to go first and share their metamorphosis?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I remain, and ever shall, a Virginia Huguenot. 

But, offhand, I recall a few name changes of note (hopefully, I'll get them right, if not feel free to correct):

Jacob Aitken -- DraughtHorse, SpearDane, Ivanhoe
Paul Manata -- paulmanata, TomBombadil
Bob Vigneault -- maxdetail, BobVigneault
Matthew McMahon -- WebMaster, C. Matthew McMahon
Bill Brown -- BaptistinCrisis, Dei gratia, North Jersey Baptist
Michael Daniels -- thunaer, Coram Deo
T. Reuben Skerritt -- Richard B. Davis, Bernard Marx
Max -- I Follow Jesus, etexas


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Brother Andrew, if you'll not change your name officially, we should all at least start calling you "Encyclopedia Myers". For your knowledge on the PB and all things found thereon is truly encyclopedic.  (Not to disparage the title of "PB Librarian").


----------



## Davidius

I used to be CarolinaCalvinist.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Brother Andrew, if you'll not change your name officially, we should all at least start calling you "Encyclopedia Myers". For your knowledge on the PB and all things found thereon is truly encyclopedic.  (Not to disparage the title of "PB Librarian").



 That reminds of the _Encyclopedia Brown_ series I used to read as a kid. But apart from reading a lot of books and a lot of posts over the years, and retaining a little bit here or there, I'm not much for names before the 20th century; well, just don't ask me who Jeanine Garofalo is, because I really have no idea! 



Davidius said:


> I used to be CarolinaCalvinist.



Sorry, David, I meant to include you, especially since I do like the Latin name but miss your old name, that was sweet. I'm sure there are others I have overlooked, which shows I'm far from encyclopedic, after all.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

BTW, I left out Pergy for special reasons.


----------



## Pergamum

Thanks, everyone move along now...nothing to see here...


----------



## Davidius

joshua said:


> Actually, when one changes their name, it should change throughout all available archives of the PB.
> 
> Nonetheless, I've had a few names (in this order):
> 
> 1. deadmen.org
> 2. joshua
> 3. sirhicks
> 4. joshua



They do change in the thread titles, but there may be references in the bodies of posts which could not have been changed. For example, I might come across a thread somewhere in which someone addressed you as "sirhicks" even though your name changed back to "joshua" in the title.


----------



## Herald

Andrew beat me to it. I used to be BaptistinCrisis, but no crisis anymore I change my name to Dei Gratia. There was an ensuing discussion among a few PB'ers about Dei Gratia, so I changed it to North Jersey Baptist. I don't live in New Jersey any longer but I will always identify myself as a North Jerseyean, even though I live in Maryland.


----------



## ServantofGod

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Andrew beat me to it. I used to be BaptistinCrisis, but no crisis anymore I change my name to Dei Gratia. There was an ensuing discussion among a few PB'ers about Dei Gratia, so I changed it to North Jersey Baptist. *I don't live in New Jersey any longer but I will always identify myself as a North Jerseyean*, even though I live in Maryland.



You're proud of that!? (Sorry, Penguins fan here!)


----------



## DMcFadden

You guys are WAY to creative. I toyed with the idea of using my blog name "His Barking Dog" (after the Calvin quote - "A dog barks when his master is attacked. I would be a coward if I saw that God's truth is attacked and yet would remain silent."). A couple of years ago it was a daily blog mainly dealing with the problems in the ABC when my group was preparing to separate. With lots of friends in the leadership of the middle judicatories around the country, it afforded me a steady stream of ultra accurate information for conservative critique that proved way too inconvenient for the hierarchy. It so totally ticked them off that it made me a stench in the nostrils of that mainline group and even cost my group some legal fees when the denomination got their attorney to complain to our attorney about me. But, now, it is an old dog that barks at almost nothing.

Following Jacob and Joshua's lead, maybe I should "go creative" . . .
Darth Senesence . . . I run a retirement home ministry
Gerontology Jefe . . . " "
Bedpan Baptist . . . " "
The Catheter Calvinist . . . " "
Grim Reaper Calvinist . . . " "
Evolving Baptist . . . Since leaving the ABC, my views have changed somewhat (more confessional)
Bi-polar Baptist . . . " "
His Rotundity . . . don't ask . . . ouch!
Father (Baptist) Abraham . . . 5 kids
Calvinist Cracker . . . Don't let the SoCal caché fool you, I bring KFC to ethnic pot-lucks as _my_ people's food (i.e., "white trash")
 
BTW, I agree that Andrew is AMAZING. But Encyclopedia Brown doesn't quite capture it. Perhaps "Huguenot Hal" (remember 2001 a Space Odyssey?), Andrew Einstein, The Reformed Bibliophile, Dr. Know, Confessional Computer, Biggest Brainpan, Books-R-Us, The Calvinistic Stacks, The Calvinist Archivist, or ???


----------



## DMcFadden

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> BTW, I left out Pergy for special reasons.



???


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

DMcFadden said:


> BTW, I agree that Andrew is AMAZING. But Encyclopedia Brown doesn't quite capture it. Perhaps "Huguenot Hal" (remember 2001 a Space Odyssey?), Andrew Einstein, The Reformed Bibliophile, Dr. Know, Confessional Computer, Biggest Brainpan, Books-R-Us, The Calvinistic Stacks, The Calvinist Archivist, or ???



Sure, many or all of those would do. But I too had the Encyclopedia Brown books in mind. That kid knew everything.


----------



## turmeric

I can't do that, Dennis, I'm sorry...
Hugeaunot Hal


----------



## Pilgrim

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I remain, and ever shall, a Virginia Huguenot.
> 
> But, offhand, I recall a few name changes of note (hopefully, I'll get them right, if not feel free to correct):
> 
> Jacob Aitken -- DraughtHorse, SpearDane, Ivanhoe
> Paul Manata -- paulmanata, TomBombadil
> Bob Vigneault -- maxdetail, BobVigneault
> Matthew McMahon -- WebMaster, C. Matthew McMahon
> Bill Brown -- BaptistinCrisis, Dei gratia, North Jersey Baptist
> Michael Daniels -- thunaer, Coram Deo
> T. Reuben Skerritt -- Richard B. Davis, Bernard Marx
> Max -- I Follow Jesus, etexas



I think Jacob was originally Finn McCool or something similar before he was DraughtHorse as well. I think J.D. Longmire had a different name too until recently.


----------



## danmpem

This all clears up so much! Seriously...


----------



## Grymir

I have a hard enough time when people change their avatars.


----------



## turmeric




----------



## LadyFlynt

We could just label Andrew "The PB Librarian"


----------



## Galatians220

Grymir said:


> I have a hard enough time when people change their avatars.


 
*I'm with you on that...* But this latest one of yours is _distinguished_...


----------



## Ivan

DMcFadden said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I left out Pergy for special reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
Click to expand...


I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you....


----------



## Michael

Thanks guys. 

Moderators: As long as user name changes are allowed, this (or the equivalent) should remain a sticky...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Christopher Chelpka -- CJ_Chelpka, ReadBavinck
Keon Garraway -- Slippery, Anton Bruckner
K. Joel Gilliard -- OS_X, BlackCalvinist
J.D. Longmire -- jdlongmire, panta dokimazete


----------



## Ivan

Ivan = *Ivan*


----------



## Herald

I don't see an Ivan. All I see is a Bubba. How about everyone else?


----------



## turmeric

Ivan said:


> Ivan = *Ivan*


 
Bubba's a Red? Say it ain't so, Bubba!


----------



## ReformedWretch

Houseparent to Puritan Bouncer


----------



## Ivan

turmeric said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan = *Ivan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba's a Red? Say it ain't so, Bubba!
Click to expand...



As in red state...get it?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I don't see an Ivan. All I see is a Bubba. How about everyone else?



Looks like Bubba to me.


----------

